# Do you patch/finish your own holes?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

We will patch if its in the garage, if its inside, which is very rare, we get our finish guys to do it. We are in in-house electrical contractor for a company that builds and finishes detached structures.

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not no, but HELL NO.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Not no, but HELL NO.


Do you think you have ever lost jobs with that policy? What I mean by that is do you feel a potential customer might have said to themselves, "I don't want to have to hire a second contractor so I am just going to find an electrician that will patch up all the holes too."?


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

1900 said:


> Do you think you have ever lost jobs with that policy? What I mean by that is do you feel a potential customer might have said to themselves, "I don't want to have to hire a second contractor so I am just going to find an electrician that will patch up all the holes too."?


Why not hire the drywaller to install the electric then?
Point is, we (I) are (am) not professionals in patching, matching texture, etc. (OK, some of you are in which case all the more power). My work is going to look passible at best. HO will be much happier with finished product if they get a pro to do that part.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Not no, but HELL NO.


 what he said x2


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Sure,
Its easy to save the piece, attach it, and throw some mud on it. You can offer a second coat if u want. Charge accordingly for the additional trip, or trips though.
My expierience is that when ive got to do that, customers are usually pretty happy about it.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Noe said:


> Why not hire the drywaller to install the electric then?


Are you sassing me?!?!?! :thumbsup:


Drywallers CAN'T do electric legally, and most of the time don't know how.

Electricians CAN patch a hole that they made legally, and usually know how.

I'm sure I don't have to explain this to you.

I'm just curious about what other people do.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

No sassing intended...just way too many people who will do a much better job patching then me. Customer wont be happy=I wont be happy. So why not let someone else do it whilest I go out and fix/install more electrical...that is what customer is paying me for.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

you can always make a quick patch. then the owners can just repaint. cut a piece of sheet rock two inches bigger than the size of the hole on L&W. then turn over to brown side, remeasure hole on that side, cut excess rock off leaving just the gray paper. then mud, place in hole, but sand the space down first. done.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> you can always make a quick patch. then the owners can just repaint. cut a piece of sheet rock two inches bigger than the size of the hole on L&W. then turn over to brown side, remeasure hole on that side, cut excess rock off leaving just the gray paper. then mud, place in hole, but sand the space down first. done.


We call those "Blow-out" patches around here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What holes? I don't see no hole.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you make your cuts at 45°, then all you have to do is set the piece in and mud over it with a wide knife. I usually do this as soon as possible, that way I can skim it (if necessary) and sand it by the time I finish up the rest of the job.

I tell customers that I'll patch the hole, but I won't paint it. They have always been OK with this. With a little practice, you can become quite good at a single mud coat that requires minimal sanding. Believe me, electricians can become pretty good sheetrock finishers, but it doesn't work the other way 'round...

P.S.: Other trades don't seem to have a problem at all doing our work, so why shouldn't we do the same? Have you ever pulled a baseboard off, to run a wire, then refused to replace it? Not likely. Hell I tore a bathroom out once for some crazy electrical problem. By the end of the day, the vanity and toilet were back in place, and the baseboard nailed down and caulked.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What holes? I don't see no hole.


Or we can go that route. :whistling2:


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

i like doing excellent work. it also makes the customer happy and they do not mind painting


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We have carpenters and labors do that at work. But at home I can do great sheet rock patches. Having two emotional teen age daughters, I don't even ask how or why.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

> If you make your cuts at 45°


this a good idea, i'll have to try it


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

drsparky said:


> We have carpenters and labors do that at work. But at home I can do great sheet rock patches. Having two emotional teen age daughters, I don't even ask how or why.


uh huh, punching! girls are crazy!


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't do residential but the following is part of my regular tool arsenal. Needed to restore fire ratings ect. After years of practice I see little reason to finish with pre mix mud. Play with the mix and you will be fine.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> But at home I can do great sheet rock patches. Having two emotional teen age daughters, I don't even ask how or why.


I hear ya!

I've also become pretty good at patching holes, but it takes me time. Usually I'll give it a first coat of Easy Sand 45, I like Easy Sand cause it dries real hard like cement and makes a solid patch. Then a couple hours later I'll give it a coat of premix, then maybe another coat if necessary. After that a good sanding is in order, so we're talking about 4 steps. That's something I wouldn't do in a customer's house.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> After years of practice I see little reason to finish with pre mix mud. Play with the mix and you will be fine.


I mainly started finishing with premix mud because all of the commercial tapers do it that way, Durabond for the first coat and 1-2 coats of premix. 

Next time I am going to try it your way, one coat of 20 minute Easy Sand would be great!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> uh huh, punching! girls are crazy!


I think its thrown objects, but I don't even inquire anymore, I'm outnumbered.

Chuck


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They make 5 minute mud too. I buy it at the Sherwin-Williams paint store. If you mix it with warm water, it's more like 30 second mud.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

1900 said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I've also become pretty good at patching holes, but it takes me time. Usually I'll give it a first coat of Easy Sand 45, I like Easy Sand cause it dries real hard like cement and makes a solid patch. Then a couple hours later I'll give it a coat of premix, then maybe another coat if necessary. After that a good sanding is in order, so we're talking about 4 steps. That's something I wouldn't do in a customer's house.


It might get you some extra scratch. I patched a hole I had made once, and the customer asked me if I'd patch a hole in her dining room. I said "I dunno..." and she said "I'll give you $50..." I also hung 2 pictures and a towel rack that day and came off with $120 extra dollars...:whistling2:


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> It might get you some extra scratch. I patched a hole I had made once, and the customer asked me if I'd patch a hole in her dining room. I said "I dunno..." and she said "I'll give you $50..." I also hung 2 pictures and a towel rack that day and came off with $120 extra dollars...:whistling2:


I've changed light bulbs and batteries in smoke detectors :thumbup:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I dont patch holes, and the HO doesnt want me to try to patch holes. I try to foresee any holes that might have to be made, and let the HO know about it. So far, none have had a problem taking care of a patch themselves, or hire someone else to fix it for them. With some of the textures in finishes, I would hate to even try to match it. If they'll let me, I can install a mean 8x8 or larger access for them!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

1900 said:


> Do you think you have ever lost jobs with that policy? What I mean by that is do you feel a potential customer might have said to themselves, "I don't want to have to hire a second contractor so I am just going to find an electrician that will patch up all the holes too."?


 No never lost a job because I told them that I wouldn't cut holes. Every time that I had to cut holes The homeowner says OK do what you got to do. There has been some condo's that I wired and then they sold them and the owner made changes all over $$$$$$ it took about 300 holes. It's a whole lot cheaper for the owner to have a sheetrock guy patch holes it would take me forever and cost a ton.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

No patching for me, I am an electrician not a drywaller/plasterer.


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If you make your cuts at 45°, then all you have to do is set the piece in and mud over it with a wide knife. I usually do this as soon as possible, that way I can skim it (if necessary) and sand it by the time I finish up the rest of the job.
> 
> I tell customers that I'll patch the hole, but I won't paint it. They have always been OK with this. With a little practice, you can become quite good at a single mud coat that requires minimal sanding. Believe me, electricians can become pretty good sheetrock finishers, but it doesn't work the other way 'round...
> 
> P.S.: Other trades don't seem to have a problem at all doing our work, so why shouldn't we do the same? Have you ever pulled a baseboard off, to run a wire, then refused to replace it? Not likely. Hell I tore a bathroom out once for some crazy electrical problem. By the end of the day, the vanity and toilet were back in place, and the baseboard nailed down and caulked.


does cutting it at 45 deg. work pretty good? I will always let the customer know before cutting a hole, but will cut it big enough the first time so I dont have to again. then screw 2 pieces of wood corner to corner and screw the piece of drywall back in that I cut out. I dont usually do more than that and the customer is always pleased but would like to start throwing a little mud on there to make them really happy.
A happy customer will always lead you to more work.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

william1978 said:


> No never lost a job because I told them that I wouldn't cut holes. Every time that I had to cut holes The homeowner says OK do what you got to do. There has been some condo's that I wired and then they sold them and the owner made changes all over $$$$$$ it took about 300 holes. It's a whole lot cheaper for the owner to have a sheetrock guy patch holes it would take me forever and cost a ton.


I'm not talking about cutting hole, I'm talking about patching them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

1900 said:


> I'm not talking about cutting hole, I'm talking about patching them.


 Me Too.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

1900 said:


> Do you think you have ever lost jobs with that policy? What I mean by that is do you feel a potential customer might have said to themselves, "I don't want to have to hire a second contractor so I am just going to find an electrician that will patch up all the holes too."?


I know for a fact that a good 5-10% of customers prefer to go with one contractor, so I'm sure someone who downright refuses to patch with no other option will lose a little work. Usually those are the good payers in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I did residential I did. When trouble shooting I have removed the outside of a house and reinstalled it, no one could tell. This work is T&M and with my drywall and wood working background I prided myself on the issues I could resolve and hide. The company I worked for appreciated it also and it paid off for them and me.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

paul_arc said:


> does cutting it at 45 deg. work pretty good?


Fantastic. The piece will sit in there and not fall into the wall, so no need to provide some wood to screw to behind it. Plus it sits a little recessed, due to the material removed by the saw. I stick a little mud on the edges to it will stick by itself. Then go over it with a wide knife. The recess allows you to just smear the mud on flush. Usually no need for a second coat. Sometimes, with a little practice, you may not even need to sand. 

Customers are so impressed that you can bet it will lead to a referral.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

1 maybe 2 coats,then i'm done. I will not leave the 'black hole',nor return.

I also use a 3-4" hole saw,small piece of strapping,done.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Us guys in the Northeast have it pretty nice. Due to the construction styles, very rarely is a hole genuinely necessary. There's almost always a way to do anything without holes.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Us guys in the Northeast have it pretty nice. Due to the construction styles, very rarely is a hole genuinely necessary. There's almost always a way to do anything without holes.



Those of us with furring strips have it even easier.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Us guys in the Northeast have it pretty nice. Due to the construction styles, very rarely is a hole genuinely necessary. There's almost always a way to do anything without holes.


Why is that? No top plate?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

1900 said:


> Why is that? No top plate?


Balloon framing and furring strips help me out very often. For instance a "triple decker" will often have balloon framing, making it quite simple to get wiring up all of the outside walls to all three floors. Many lath and plaster non-bearing walls have no top plate either.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In Alexandria where I did a lot of residential service many of the homes were balloon frame. SO EASY.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Balloon framing and furring strips help me out very often. For instance a "triple decker" will often have balloon framing, making it quite simple to get wiring up all of the outside walls to all three floors. Many lath and plaster non-bearing walls have no top plate either.


That sounds too easy!

One of my biggest pet peeves is getting from a wall thru a double top plate into the ceiling without having to take huge holes out of the drywall.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

1900 said:


> That sounds too easy!



Most of the time it is. Sometimes they did put fireblocking in the outside wall, but most of the time they didn't.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Did a remodel the 2X4's were 2" x 4" rough cut and the longest ones were 26' from peak to the plate in the basement


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Did one very recently where several chimneys were abandoned. It was like a couple superhighways from the basement to the attic, and every floor in between.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Did one very recently where several chimneys were abandoned. It was like a couple superhighways from the basement to the attic, and every floor in between.


Until they decide to use the fireplaces again. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Until they decide to use the fireplaces again. :laughing:


 
Ahhh you can never predict what the future holds BUT there would be a good follow up invoice.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

brian john said:


> Did a remodel the 2X4's were 2" x 4" rough cut and the longest ones were 26' from peak to the plate in the basement


I worked in an attic that had 1X10's at least 25 feet long. Mind you a scuttle hole attic. Not even being used for anything.
My dad's house has actual 2x6 joists that were milled on site a hundred years ago or so. They don't even grow trees that big anymore. Just piece the twigs together and throw some glue in there


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

The older stuff up here is balloon in the 3 deckers. Some of the real old stuff there is no difference between ceiling and floor. And you don't even need a ladder to reach up and staple. 1700's stuff, man you need to be creative with those house to keep the "feel".lol

Tom

The nicer neighborhoods used Brick as a fire stop, usually 1' up the bay. Makes for adding a plug difficult on an outside wall.


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Most of the time it is. Sometimes they did put fireblocking in the outside wall, but most of the time they didn't.


almost every house im in here has fireblocking in every freakin wall. if there isnt holes already drilled to fish through or enough room in the attic to get a long bit down the wall there is no way around cutting holes. I just bid the job as if its got fire blocks, I would say 90% of the houses Ive been in have them.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

If any plaster falls out of a hole I make or I make it too big or whatever, I will patch it, it just makes good business sense and etiquette; word of mouth is key for me since I am a one man shop and customer service is top priority, UNLESS, the customer says "don't worry about it", and it akes alot of convincing on their part for me to walk away from it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

It depends. But If it is just me on a house call I will almost always patch any holes that I make and put the first coat of mud on. If they want more than that it will cost them more. Im not too proud to patch my holes, and i think in many cases if you tell them before hand that you will patch any holes it puts them at ease a little and can be the "deal maker". 
Hey in these times you have to go that extra mile sometimes. I personally dont get it when guys say "hell no". Like its demeaning to them or something.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> My dad's house has actual 2x6 joists that were milled on site a hundred years ago or so. They don't even grow trees that big anymore. Just piece the twigs together and throw some glue in there


Sure we still grown them that big, but why use them for that? Up here we can turn a wood lot in 20 to 25 years. If you want they can make you a 2x4 64’ long that is strait and will not warp. It is called LSL, the process is similar to OSB.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya,Strapping in the ceilings,balloon frame,abandoned chimney, Attics and basements. Over all not too bad around here.:thumbsup:

Top plates: Thats when the hole saw comes out.Textured ceilings: place the plug back in and a quick spray with the textured spray paint,or mud on a paint rush.Usually a great match/patch


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Can I patch holes, yes, but not as good as someone who does it everyday. That is why I dont patch holes, not because i think it is demeaning. No disrespect CK.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Can I patch holes, yes, but not as good as someone who does it everyday. That is why I dont patch holes, not because i think it is demeaning. No disrespect CK.:thumbsup:


And that's a good reason why a lot of electricians shouldn't try, if you can't do it to professional standards, that's what the pros are for. Taping was the first thing I ever did to earn a dollar and have no problems doing it myself. Do it right, or don't do it at all


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> And that's a good reason why a lot of electricians shouldn't try, if you can't do it to professional standards, that's what the pros are for. Taping was the first thing I ever did to earn a dollar and have no problems doing it myself. Do it right, or don't do it at all


I really can't see how you could go wrong patching a hole, anyone should be able to do it perfectly. What's the worst real-world thing that could happen? You put on too much? Sand it off. Not enough? Add another coat.

Seeming full sheets of drywall is different, a professional will do a better job. But patching a little hole should be easy to get right.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

1900 said:


> I really can't see how you could go wrong patching a hole, anyone should be able to do it perfectly. What's the worst real-world thing that could happen? You put on too much? Sand it off. Not enough? Add another coat.
> 
> Seeming full sheets of drywall is different, a professional will do a better job. But patching a little hole should be easy to get right.



If it was all just drywall, I would agree 100%. But around here, I see a whole lot of plaster that has some pretty nice textures and patterns. To me, a good plasterer is like an artist, and I aint gonna ruin his canvas! I could'nt even begin to try to patch "just a little hole" in a really good plaster job. I'll leave that one to the pros.:thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If we are the only contractor there (no general, painter, drywall guy) we "rough patch" or work.

We screw the pieces back in place and, if there isn't a real patch guy lined up, put a little 20 minute mud on it.

Contract says "Rough patch only. Finish texture by others".

If the job is bid right and thing went well, I will spend more time and bet it looking pretty good. 

One thing that helps me is masking off all around the areas rhat actually need filling. If I cut out a 12" square hole, I would mask around the cuts, leaving only about an inch exposed. Use 15/20 minute mud and remove the tape when it's almost dry to flatten out the edges.

If you try to tape the seams and float/ texture the whole 12x12 area (which turns into a 16x16 area), you have to carefully match what is existing.

On the same lines...if you are going to cut a hole, cut one big enough to work in. A 8x8 inch hole is no harder to repair than a 2 x 4 inch hole.

If it weren't against code, small notches about 3/4 to 1" wide to loop around studs/joists are....would be.... really easy to patch with 20 min mud. You could mask around the notch, fill it with mud, pull off the tape and smoth out the tiny edges that migjht be left behind.


Sometimes it just make good sense to patch your work. I get paid well to do it and it's generally not rocket science. I have my ladders out, the furniture is moved, the drops are spread out. If a drywall painter guy has to come in behind me, it is going to be a waste of resources.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I personally believe that no matter what trade your in there is liable to be situations that you need to poses some cross trade skills.

For example, wiring zone valves and aquastats requires a good understanding of plumbing and heating.
I had a customer ask me to look at his boiler last year when I was there doing other stuff and withing a few minutes I determined that the thermocouple was bad on his unit. I replaced it for him myself and the unit worked just fine after that. I know that its not in my parameters but what ever. the customer was a friend of a friend so I wasn't worried about it.
What do you do if you need to pull out a dishwasher and you need to disconnect the water line...?tell the ho that they need to call a plumber.....? sure some guys wont touch it but if its fairly new and there is a shut off before it Ill do it myself. Whats a few turns of a wrench..?
What about thermostats? They really dont take rocket science to figure out and it makes you more of a commodity if you can do them with some proficiency.
And come on guys patching sheet rock does not take years and years of experience to do. And if any of you fellas are homeowners Im sure you can attest to this. Like I said I usually dont go nuts with this if I am patching my own holes. First coat is usually as far as Ill go from there any painter or handy man or even homeowner can take it home. I learned how to make a blow out patch in my first year as a helper from a sheet rocker. 
Haven't any of you ever had to cut in outlets, switches, high hats, exhaust fans into tile....? do you tell the ho that they need to call a tile guy to make the hole? 

I dont know...... maybe residential contractors just need to wear a few more hats to be more marketable in a already tight market. I have been on several estimates when the Homeowner will ask me if they will need to get someone to do the patching/cutting/building/plumbing/ digging or what ever else might be required to ultimately complete the electrical work they want done. And i can tell you there have been many times that I got the job because I am willing to do the little extras myself.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

captkirk said:


> ?tell the ho that they need to call a plumber.....?


No, I'd do it myself, and I surely would not call a paying customer a ho...


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I will do patches myself. Then again, I am a GC too, lol. But yea, it isnt rocket science. Hell even drywall guys cant match texture PERFECTLY, so I just match it the best I can. Smooth walls are always nice to work on!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

When I worked resi, If need be I would re-install the piece of drywall I cut out, or label them to the locations they were cut out of so the GC could put them back in. I'm an electrician, not a G.C or taper!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

1900 said:


> Are you sassing me?!?!?! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Drywallers CAN'T do electric legally, and most of the time don't know how.
> ...


BUT your in NJ home of the Home Improvement contractors license

If you patch more then 1 inch around ANY of your electrical boxes you are "out of the scope of your work"

Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> BUT your in NJ home of the Home Improvement contractors license
> 
> If you patch more then 1 inch around ANY of your electrical boxes you are "out of the scope of your work"
> 
> Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"


You also can't walk across a street unless you walk all the way down to the corner or crosswalk :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"


Heh heh....you can't even pump your own gas in Jersey.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So what _can_ you do in New Jersey without gov't intervention? :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"


How can it be an improvement if you're just putting it back the way it was before. To be an improvement, wouldn't you necessarily need to make it better?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So what _can_ you do in New Jersey without gov't intervention? :001_huh:


Pretty much nothing. Try to pump your own gas once. The attendant will practically tackle you and wrestle the nozzle from your incompetent hands.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Pretty much nothing. Try to pump your own gas once. The attendant will practically tackle you and wrestle the nozzle from your incompetent hands.


I'm crossing that state off my list of places I would ever want to live. Self serve is the American way.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

In NJ one out of every four people work for the state its hard to even break wind without some kind of intervention. 

I do agree with you that your just putting it back the way it was but thats not the way the state sees it. If you spackle more then one inch away from the device box your "out of the scope of electrical work"---Quoted straight from the state.

There idea was to force all the "handyman" to get insurance and reqister their businesses (so the state can tax them)

The problem is that it pissed off the "handymen" and now they are fighting to make sure anyone with out the license can't steal their work.

I have both my EC's license and a Home improvment contractors license so I can do whatever (except plumbing)I want but most EC's don't


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> I have both my EC's license and a Home improvment contractors license so I can do whatever (except plumbing)I want but most EC's don't


I hear you. If I was in NJ (thanks God I'm not), I'd probably get the home improvement contractor's license too just so that I didn't accidentally run afoul of the stupid laws. Moving a stud, installing blocking, patching a hole, and running vents/ductwork are a couple things that come to mind that might force a NJ electrician to think about the HIC license. Sucks for you guys.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So what _can_ you do in New Jersey without gov't intervention? :001_huh:


Well you cannot make left turns.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I remember a visit there a few years ago, where I forgot about the pumping gas law. The attendant, who I'll call Omar because it entertains me, rushes over as if the place was on fire. He exclaims, "No pumpa de gauss. No pumpa de gauss". It was just funny the way he said it, and the look on his face. I had to double check to make sure I wasn't accidentally filling up with diesel or kerosene or something.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I still can't comprehend the gas pumping thing. Here we have gas stations everywhere.

A lot of convience stores have a few pumps. The new Quick Trip staitions have probably 20 or 30 pumps. You just slide your credit card at the pump, fill it up and you're on you're way.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> In NJ one out of every four people work for the state


Where'd you get that from?


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I still can't comprehend the gas pumping thing. Here we have gas stations everywhere.
> 
> A lot of convience stores have a few pumps. The new Quick Trip staitions have probably 20 or 30 pumps. You just slide your credit card at the pump, fill it up and you're on you're way.


We have gas stations everywhere too, with lots of pumps. You just pull up and get gas, then leave.

Believe me, pumping your own gas isn't some type of life pleasure. Next you'll want to change your own oil!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

1900 said:


> Where'd you get that from?


I think he was exaggerating to make a point.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I think he was exaggerating to make a point.


What point? Does NJ have more state employees than other states?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> When I worked resi, If need be I would re-install the piece of drywall I cut out, or label them to the locations they were cut out of so the GC could put them back in. I'm an electrician, not a G.C or taper!


 I was once on a union job and decided to sweep up my mess only to be practically assaulted by a laborer saying "hey man you trying to steal my work...?" ..... I said ugh nooo here you go, knock your self out buddy. 
I like to think of myself as a well rounded electrician and not a pre maddona.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> BUT your in NJ home of the Home Improvement contractors license
> 
> If you patch more then 1 inch around ANY of your electrical boxes you are "out of the scope of your work"
> 
> Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"


 LOL now i have heard it all. Its comments like this one that make me wonder why I even reply to these threads. Jez I guess im gonna have to have a carpenter, plumber, HVAC, painter, and who ever else on all of my jobs from now on. LOL ..............Man I really need to find something else to do with my free time


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So what _can_ you do in New Jersey without gov't intervention? :001_huh:


 Dont pay him any mind.....he's from southern New Jersey, its practically a different country down there.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So what _can_ you do in New Jersey without gov't intervention? :001_huh:


Is New Jersey a state or a city?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

captkirk said:


> LOL now i have heard it all. Its comments like this one that make me wonder why I even reply to these threads. Jez I guess im gonna have to have a carpenter, plumber, HVAC, painter, and who ever else on all of my jobs from now on. LOL ..............Man I really need to find something else to do with my free time


Take some of your free time and read thru the Home improvment act and read thru some of our Electrical contractors act stuff

Before you engage in business in our screwed up state you should find out exactly what and what your not allowed to due under your license.

For example if you "install" an attic fan and not just wire one and the homeowner has a problem(with say there roof leaking) and they call the DCA on you..Guess what your gonna get fined.

You don't have to get all hostile about it.If your in business you have to cover your ass,don't learn the hard way with a fine or a lawsuit. EVEN IF you didn't do anything wrong and thier roof was just old and the customer just sucks and is a lawyer happy jerkoff your gonna get screwed if you don't know what the laws are.
Your new at business I guess you will eventually find out one day weither it be at a CEU class or the school of hard knocks

And BTW I used to be in North Jersey and the laws are much more scrutinized up there then down here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> Is New Jersey a state or a city?


I think it's one of the 58 states.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I think it's one of the 58 states.



I think there are only 57 States.:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I think it's one of the 58 states.


 
I heard it is the old story of when they give America an enema, they stick the harden end of the tube in New Jersey.


The sad fact is most Americans think of NJ as the northern NJ Turnpike (I did for years as a kid we traveled every summer up the NJ pike on the way to Boston) stinky, smelly, nasty, old, not very appealing. Western NJ is a beautiful part of the state if you can get around the laws, when heading north getting to the west is tough with the no left turn laws.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

*Just for the Record*

This is not a totally fair representation because many of the states exempt low income earners from many taxes. I had heard NY, NJ and MA were the highest among those FORCED to pay taxes.


Here are the 10 states with the highest taxes, including property, individual income, sales, alcoholic beverages, tobacco, motor vehicles, hunting and fishing, motor fuels, death and gift taxes, as well as insurance premiums. The per capita tax was derived by adding up all the taxes and dividing the total by the number of citizens.

1. Vermont, $3,861
2. Hawaii, $3,856
3. Connecticut, $3,596
4. Minnesota, $3,203
5. *New Jersey, $3,024*
6. New York, $3,019
7. Massachusetts, $2,953
8. Washington, $2,553
9. Wyoming, $2,357
10. Pennsylvania, $2,223


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Someone just told me New Jersey was a county in Texas!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

1900 said:


> Where'd you get that from?


http://enlightennj.blogspot.com/2006/07/why-is-new-jersey-financial-mess.html

Use that as a start I know I can find more exact numbers that this article it is kinda old but it was in the news recently that NJ's ratio of state employee to resident was like %23 percent.

Either way nj is a  place to live and an even more  place to run a business. If I wasn't already licensed and established here I would run like everyone else. Well that plus I don't know if I could ever convince my wife to leave all her family lives here.


----------



## NewPavement (Oct 5, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> BUT your in NJ home of the Home Improvement contractors license
> 
> If you patch more then 1 inch around ANY of your electrical boxes you are "out of the scope of your work"
> 
> Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"


Can you expand on this please? Do you know where I could find more information about this license? Thanks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> This is not a totally fair representation because many of the states exempt low income earners from many taxes. I had heard NY, NJ and MA were the highest among those FORCED to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> Here are the 10 states with the highest taxes, including property, individual income, sales, alcoholic beverages, tobacco, motor vehicles, hunting and fishing, motor fuels, death and gift taxes, as well as insurance premiums. The per capita tax was derived by adding up all the taxes and dividing the total by the number of citizens.
> ...



Them number deceive. Hawaii has a general excise tax on all goods and services of 4% (4.05% for Oahu to help our mayor build a choo choo train across town and spoil the scenery). Depending on how a good or service is sold and the number of times it gets sold on its way to the final customer the actual tax on the item or service can be applied many times over. The state won't admit to that fact. The state manipulates the actual figures it collects on the local populace in order to hide the larceny of it all. You could probably double the figure for Hawaii and still be short.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

_"Bottom line electricians in NJ CANNOT patch holes they made legally unless they are also carry the "Home improvement license"_

I didn't realize this either and almost always patch the holes I make, usually with Plaster of Paris or that cheap white plaster imitation stuff. But I had no idea I was violating any building laws. 

As for attic ventilation fans, I don't do many of them but I would most definitely sub that out for liability reasons. I'm an electrician, not a roofer, and my biggest concern would be leakage. 

I wonder what exactly is on that home improvement contractors exam if there even is an exam. I think you just need to register. Celtic will know cus that guy knows everything!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I wonder what exactly is on that home improvement contractors exam if there even is an exam. I think you just need to register. Celtic will know cus that guy knows everything!


No exam, send $90 to the state and get your insurances and suddenly your a developer....


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

There is no test just show proof of insurance and pay the 90 bucks,I got mine so I can do other stuff and charge people,anything but plumbing for now they are in the middle of making HVAC guys take a test and get licensed


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> No exam, send $90 to the state and get your insurances and suddenly your a developer....


That's unbelievable. I'm assuming it would be in addition to my electricians liability. Maybe I should I get this license and sub out some work to low priced hacks from Craig's List.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> There is no test just show proof of insurance and pay the 90 bucks,I got mine so I can do other stuff and charge people,anything but plumbing for now they are in the middle of making HVAC guys take a test and get licensed



Good, I'm glad they are making the HVAC guys get licensed. Some of those guys think they know it all and they don't, especially knowing the value of an electrical license. Can you tell I had it out with an HVAC contractor today?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> for now they are in the middle of making HVAC guys take a test and get licensed


I'm all for this for obvious reasons, but man they been "in the middle" of doing this for years...........wtf?!?!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait, I just figured out why it's taking so long.........nobody knows how to do HVAC correctly to begin with.


Here's one for all of you, how many times have you seen an HVAC guy put the vents in the middle of the room on the ceiling?

I mean, seriously........are you a f*ck*ing moron?

And don't even get me started on what goes through my mind when the "overcompensating HVAC guy with chainsaw" comes out......this isn't the lumberjack competition buddy, and no I don't want a tiki statue.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen both Mr sparkle!

Btw, even smoke detector manufacturers suggest putting them in the middle of the room.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I just contacted my insurance agent and he says the liability insurance rate for a home improvements contractor is similar to that of an EC's coverage. 

Who knows what the future holds for me but it can't hurt to have the license and the coverage to do other things. Hey maybe I can build a few of those garden arbors. Hay now.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> Is New Jersey a state or a city?


 its a liberal hippie comune

my contracts all read "patching painting and venting done by others" and they initial it.

then I hand them a business card of a gentleman that can do a much better job then I can. I think they appreciate that more then me trying to hackpatch there walls myself

Jersey IS a pain in the ass to do business in but it does keep some of the trash out of the trades, maybe thats why so many contractors are charging 4000 for a service change here, because they can.

as far as gas goes, are full service gass prices are still cheaper here then any other self service price within 4 states and our handicapped, and seniors dont have to pump it, so IMO thats one of the few things we havent screwed up. 

and south jersey most of the jersey shore are great places to visit and live dont knock it
ever been to cape may? Were not all Newark.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

gold said:


> its a liberal hippie comune
> 
> my contracts all read "patching painting and venting done by others" and they initial it.
> 
> ...


Here here brother. Pumping gas is wayyyyyyyy over rated.....I cant tell you how many times ive just sat in the car when I pull up to a service station in Fla or any other state...


----------



## shakey pete (Oct 2, 2009)

hey guys, i have just employed a young dude for this very reason. most of the time i make my holes twice as big as they need to be purely for the fact that my torch has flat batteries and it's hard to find new ones in australia ( i bought the torch from the states on ebay :thumbsup anyway. this dude just follows me around with a plie of bog and a spatula... (that's a large flat device with a handle on it, for you seppo's ) he's kept pretty busy cos i make a hellova lotta holes . anyway, i'm off to the bottle shop to buy grog :drink:


----------



## slow cooker (Oct 1, 2009)

1900 said:


> I'm curious about proper residential etiquette when it comes to making the inevitable holes. DO you tell the customers that they have to patch the holes? Or do you patch it up for them?
> 
> If you patch it yourself, what is your process? Even when using a quick drying mud like Easysand 20 or 45, you usually need to give a finish coat (or sometimes two coats) of premixed mud for the best finish.
> 
> So what is your policy?


I find this a bit disconcerting, not just the fact that it is a senior member asking this question, but of the poor responses to an absolutely obvious question.

First point... only make holes where they are required, then only make any hole the correct size and shape for any device. but most importantly if you make any holes incorrectly or through necessity then repair them it ios a simple part of the trade. If you don't know how to make minor surface repairs go worrk for someone for a couple of days to find out. 

Remember measure twice and cut once. ggod luck


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

If i have to make a hole that wont be used then i patch my work too. No big deal putting a patch back in and coating it with mud. I carry a small bucket of joint compound, a roll of tape, trowel, mud pan and sanding blocks in my trailer at all times. Some of you guys must run acrossed a nail on box that must be removed and a old work box put back in its place only to find the original nail on box was much larger than the old work. So now you have to make the hole smaller just so the wings/ears will catch. I usually cut the hole out a little larger, place a small peice of plywood on the backside and install a new peice of drywall. I mud all the joints and recut the hole so the box fits properly. The plywood will give the drywall additional support when screwed to the original drywall surrounding the hole.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

slow cooker said:


> I find this a bit disconcerting, not just the fact that it is a senior member asking this question, but of the poor responses to an absolutely obvious question.
> 
> First point... only make holes where they are required, then only make any hole the correct size and shape for any device. but most importantly if you make any holes incorrectly or through necessity then repair them it ios a simple part of the trade. If you don't know how to make minor surface repairs go worrk for someone for a couple of days to find out.


Poor responses?

Ok, so when you dig a trench for some pipework in someones yard do you re seed and fertilize the part of the lawn you tore up as well?

Read through the entire post, the OP was asking what others policies are on patching holes that need to be made for certain electrical installations. 

Now, sure patching sheetrock once you get the hang of it, can be easy. Some people do it, some do not, some can not. 

Can I do it? Yes.

Do I do it? No.

Why? Not because I can't, because I am not legally allowed to, period. At least not here in NJ, without the proper home improvement contractor license and insurance coverage it becomes a liability, not a service. 

What I am trying to say is sometimes it has absolutely nothing to do with a persons ability or inability to actually perform the work, blame the lawyers, not the business owners SOP.


----------



## slow cooker (Oct 1, 2009)

*mark twain*



Mr. Sparkle said:


> Poor responses?
> 
> Ok, so when you dig a trench for some pipework in someones yard do you re seed and fertilize the part of the lawn you tore up as well?
> 
> ...


If you read tom sawyer and huckleberry finn, you would notice that they would be more than happy to patch a hole. It is about doing what is correct, you bust it...you patch it... none of this lame crap that they won't let me touch it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though I appreciate your comic relief, I have a suggestion. You stick to working on lighting circuits live and posting threads about how much you drink and f*ck in the the wrong forum & I'll stick to operating my business as I see fit.


----------



## slow cooker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Even though I appreciate your comic relief, I have a suggestion. You stick to working on lighting circuits live and posting threads about how much you drink and f*ck in the the wrong forum & I'll stick to operating my business as I see fit.


I appologise profoundly Mr Sparkle 

There is no intent to bring into disrepute such an noteworthy and educational support group. it is fair to say though that sometimes in the course of navigating this site, that! it is easy to get a little distracted and discuss the last communication one has just encountered. It would be a phylisophical aboration for anyone to undermine the ecclesiastical nature of deep rooted honest echanges by way of irreverant dialogue which overwhelmingly suggest mindless drivel on irrelevant topics. The last thing i would ever want is sincere individuals abandoning any forum like a flock of cats by ruffling anyones feathers. Please accept my apology. Your fellow electrician and supporter Slow Cooker (Angus:thumbsup


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

1900 said:


> I'm curious about proper residential etiquette when it comes to making the inevitable holes. DO you tell the customers that they have to patch the holes? Or do you patch it up for them?
> 
> If you patch it yourself, what is your process? Even when using a quick drying mud like Easysand 20 or 45, you usually need to give a finish coat (or sometimes two coats) of premixed mud for the best finish.
> 
> So what is your policy?


Exclusions: The repair of any finished surfaces such as ceilings and/ or walls damaged during the course of construction shall not be the responsibility of Classic Electric. The owner shall be made aware of any damages before construction begins.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

OLd thread......Troll alert


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

When doing remodel work I try my best to not make unnecesary holes. I also forewarn the customer that I don't guarantee that there won't be sheetrock damage that they will need to fix but that I'm skilled and will do my best. This is remodel.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Electricians don't patch holes. We make them. I tell customers I don't patch, but when I make holes I use a round hole saw so the patch goes back in easier. here is a pick where the GC told me to install some cans in one pattern, then the HO showed up and said the pattern needed to be rotated 90 degree's.








If I have to make holes these are how they look when some one else gets there to do the patching.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

I Try And Leave It The Way I Found It I Patch With Quick Patch Or Plaster Of Paris I Guess Its The Italian In Me They Have To Paint It. I Believe In Doing A Quality Job Alot Of Guys Refuse To Do It I'm Not Mad At Them Everyone Is Different.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

DONNA said:


> Stanley has never been a favorite of mine. Sounds flat like the story in grade school. Stanley was a boy who had a picture fall on him and he was flattened and could go under doors,


too much pipe glue?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If I see that I am going to have to cut sheetrock I inform the customer that it will need to be patched when I give the estimate. I tell them they can use their own guy or I can recommend someone to them.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

45% of the time there is other work going on and other drywall to repair so we just save the pieces and the DW dude finishes up.

50% of the time it says "rough patch" on the proposal/invoice. We screw the drywall back in place and mud over any smaller holes like notches around studs.

5% of the time I have to patch/texture/paint, but I get paid well for it. Seems sily to pay a drywall/painter guy come out, throw drops, move furniture and set up ladders when I can fix a couple of holes in a half hour.

I use 20 mimute mud.


Fukk! Old thread. I probably responded twice to this thing already


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I patch and apply first coat of spackle in any extra hole I make. I also charge a decent amount of money for old work, especially plaster and lath. If the people ask for a discount or balk at the price I tell them we can leave the patch work for others or the HO to do. Its a win win IMO. Personally I think doing old work well has become a dying art.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I patch and apply first coat of spackle in any extra hole I make. I also charge a decent amount of money for old work, especially plaster and lath. If the people ask for a discount or balk at the price I tell them we can leave the patch work for others or the HO to do. Its a win win IMO. Personally I think doing old work well has become a dying art.


 WOW WTF is up with the old thread...? always get sucked in.....:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I patch and apply first coat of spackle in any extra hole I make. I also charge a decent amount of money for old work, especially plaster and lath. If the people ask for a discount or balk at the price I tell them we can leave the patch work for others or the HO to do. Its a win win IMO. Personally I think doing old work well has become a dying art.


If doing old work is a "dying art", that would make you a specialist without much competition. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> If doing old work is a "dying art", that would make you a specialist without much competition. I think that's a good thing.


I think that's good too. I constantly have customers tell me they called X, and they flatly told them they don't do old home rewires. That confounds me. More work for us guys who do, I suppose.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think that's good too. I constantly have customers tell me they called X, and they flatly told them they don't do old home rewires. That confounds me. More work for us guys who do, I suppose.


When I was first coming up all I did was wire townhouses, condo's, apartments... then the recession in 92 hit and that was that. From that year going forward it's been somewhere near 90% of the work I do. I much prefer dealing directly with the customer, no middle man, so there's no problems getting paid. Shhhh... that's supposed to be a secret.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

captkirk said:


> WOW WTF is up with the old thread...? always get sucked in.....:whistling2:


 
You probably replied three times too :laughing:


I got the old work trifecta today.

Knob and tube, wood lathe/plaster and rock wool. 

Add no attic and it's the quadfecta. Add brick *interior *and exterior walls and it's as bad as it gets.

By 4PM I looked like a coal miner.

Had to install 2 circuits/MC to 9 ceiling lights, 10 switches and 3 ceiling fans.

On a good note..........I didn't have to patch the plaster.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

220/221 said:


> You probably replied three times too :laughing:
> 
> 
> I got the old work trifecta today.
> ...



Always fun when you add sweat the mix.. :no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

220/221 said:


> You probably replied three times too :laughing:
> 
> 
> I got the old work trifecta today.
> ...


 OOOOOFF :blink: I might of called out on my own company on that one....LOL sounds like a toughie.....Did you at least make money on it..?


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep do it all the time. Hole saw, hot mud, and a can of texture. I do stay away from painting. I just charge my going rate. Work is work.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

1900 said:


> I've changed light bulbs and batteries in smoke detectors :thumbup:


Smoke detectors have light bulbs in them, when did this get invented!?:whistling2::jester:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

In response to the OP, yes I still do patch my holes.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I patch my own holes, but I don't paint them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Those that patch your own holes, how do you rate your work for patching and texturing? The equivalent to a drywall patcher installing light fixtures or plugs? Because the guy I use to patch my holes is amazing and I can't see some electrician doing a good enough job to please a lot of customers. It's easy to throw back in your cut out, screw it in and throw some mud up there. But unless it's perfect it's seems like it should be left to the pro's. There's nothing uglier on a freshly painted ceiling as a big awkward texture anomaly up there. I am very anti crossing over to other trades. I keep some mud on me but that's more for repairing around boxes.

Some people say I am a ****.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Those that patch your own holes, how do you rate your work for patching and texturing? The equivalent to a drywall patcher installing light fixtures or plugs? Because the guy I use to patch my holes is amazing and I can't see some electrician doing a good enough job to please a lot of customers. It's easy to throw back in your cut out, screw it in and throw some mud up there. But unless it's perfect it's seems like it should be left to the pro's. There's nothing uglier on a freshly painted ceiling as a big awkward texture anomaly up there. I am very anti crossing over to other trades. I keep some mud on me but that's more for repairing around boxes.
> 
> Some people say I am a ****.


mostly all of the walls I have had to cut into are non-textured, it doesn't take a lot of knowledge to learn how to plaster/patch a hole in a wall...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> mostly all of the walls I have had to cut into are non-textured, it doesn't take a lot of knowledge to learn how to plaster/patch a hole in a wall...:thumbsup:


Nor does it take a lot to install a plug. Yet I see them sizzling and arcing all the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Smoke detectors have light bulbs in them, when did this get invented!?:whistling2::jester:


Actually many years ago, they made the detectors with an emergency light that would come on when the alarm sounded, presumably so you could see to escape the fire.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Who does only new construction wiring in residential these days? Doesn't seem like there's that many houses being built. When I first came up that's all I did. In the past one year, I've wired four brand new houses and less than a dozen whole house rewires.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Who does only new construction wiring in residential these days? Doesn't seem like there's that many houses being built. When I first came up that's all I did. In the past one year, I've wired four brand new houses and less than a dozen whole house rewires.


I think I remember something about a recession, I am not sure, it's hard to telll, I think I'll go check my WAMU stock.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I think I remember something about a recession, I am not sure, it's hard to telll, I think I'll go check my WAMU stock.


So I assume you don't do much new construction?
:whistling2:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> So I assume you don't do much new construction?
> :whistling2:


Wired well over 500 new homes. (or oversaw) There will be nothing like it was for a long, long time. And if it ever gets that busy again, look out something wrong!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Wired well over 500 new homes. (or oversaw) There will be nothing like it was for a long, long time. And if it ever gets that busy again, look out something wrong!


Sorry, I meant "these days". 

I've been doing some track home remodels lately and it actually feels like the good old days. Not that I've been doing this for that long but when i first started ten years ago, all I did was new construction houses, condos, and apartments.


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been my experience that most drywall people don't do a good job of patching either. Whole house, great, little hole no. Its the texture that's hard. Especially a patch in the middle of a large area. I would really like to find someone else to do it, but for now I'll do it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Sorry, I meant "these days".
> 
> I've been doing some track home remodels lately and it actually feels like the good old days. Not that I've been doing this for that long but when i first started ten years ago, all I did was new construction houses, condos, and apartments.


I miss the good ol' days, Pulte track homes where they have three "roughs" and four "finishes" on the same day. That's when I really honed my skills at being a a/hole, Physically I couldn't work that hard now. Who else is in pain most days?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I miss the good ol' days, Pulte track homes where they have three "roughs" and four "finishes" on the same day. That's when I really honed my skills at being a a/hole, Physically I couldn't work that hard now. Who else is in pain most days?


I remember that and not even that log ago. Maybe four years ago I was trimming out apartments in the morning and walking rough inspections on the same day.
I continue to work that hard, cordless drills and kneepads are my friends. Even on commercial jobs.

Slow and steady... it's very fast.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Sorry, I meant "these days".
> 
> I've been doing some track home remodels lately and it actually feels like the good old days. Not that I've been doing this for that long but when i first started ten years ago, all I did was new construction houses, condos, and apartments.





Bkessler said:


> I miss the good ol' days, Pulte track homes where they have three "roughs" and four "finishes" on the same day. That's when I really honed my skills at being a a/hole, Physically I couldn't work that hard now. Who else is in pain most days?


Chooooo choooooo  :no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I remember that and not even that log ago. Maybe four years ago I was trimming out apartments in the morning and walking rough inspections on the same day.
> I continue to work that hard, cordless drills and kneepads are my friends. Even on commercial jobs.
> 
> Slow and steady... it's very fast.


Slow and steady, is a much smarter and faster way to work! I agree.


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

We always repair all of the holes, if any we may need to make...the customers LOVE it, and we charge accordingly... :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I usually put :
"Patching, painting and restoration of finished surfaces by others"
in my proposals but will patch or firestop them anyway for "free" so that they dont complain about it looking like crap.


----------

